# شرائط ترانيم للاطفال ( مجموعة ضخمة )



## ارتواء (6 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير 
*اقدم لكم مجموعة شرائط *
*فريق اطفال يوبال*

*الشريط الأول " دبدوبى "*
*دبدوبي قاعد زعلان*
*القلب الصغير بيدق*
*ماما باحبك*
*شمشون الجبار*
*داود كان طفل صغير*
*انا بطة صغيرة*
*مين جابك مين صلبك*
*اكليل الشوك تاج*

*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3297647/e7fe7c8/sharing.html*


*..*
*الشريط الثانى - شريط "دبدوبى فى البحر"*

*دبدوبي فكر يوم*
*شجرة*
*ماما انت الحب*
*خروف*
*ارفع ايدك صلي*
*قطتي اسمها بسبسة*
*زكا*
*ربي يسوع علمني*

*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3348136/5...__sharing.html*


*..*
*الشريط الثالث ( - شريط " عيد ميلاد دبدوبى" ) *

*سنة حلوة*
*قطاية صغنطوطة*
*شجرة الطاعة*
*اوعى تكون شكاك*
*انا ابن الله*
*حياتك فرحة*
*حضن دافي*
*شاول شاول*
*اول مااتعلمت المشي*

*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3349136/e...__sharing.html*

*..*
*شريط "دبدوبى الملك"*

*انا دبدوبي الملك*
*بالحب نلعب*
*امي هدية*
*حاول*
*الباب الضيق*
*ايكوتي*
*شاول الملك*
*انا دبدوبي*

*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3348568/c.../_sharing.html*



*..*
*الشريط السادس ( شريط "منقوش فى كفك " ) *

*ربى يسوع يا نور العالم*
*انا لسه باتعلم اقرا*
*المؤمن الامين*
*القلب*
*فجر يشقشق*
*فى لحظة*
*قصة حب مالهاش نهاية*
*ما أحسن*
*متشال فى قلبك*
*مرفوعة*
*لحن بى نيشتى*

*تحمبل الشريط*
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428145/1...__sharing.html*

*..*
*الشريط السابع ( الخروف نونو: ) *


*1. صوت الملايكة*
*2. ان كنت تحب يسوع*
*3. مات ربى عن كل الاولاد*
*4. أنا فرحان*
*5. الخروف نونو*
*6. انا هو الطريق*
*7. اصحاب*
*8. فى قلبى ابتهاج*
*9. لازم يكون فى نظام*
*10. لو تعرف يسوع*
*11. مات ربى*
*12. قلبى مليان افراح*
*13. زمان دورت عليا*
*14. جوه قلبى شمعة كبيرة*
*15. كل يوم*
*16. ابدا مابيبقاش العيد*
*17. دعوا الاولاد*

*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/2751666/5...haring.html%5C*


*..*
*شريط ( لعبة مش هزار : ) *

*1- بالايمان هنعيش*
*2- كل يوم الصبح*
*3- لما الدودة*
*4- الله خالق*
*5- اذا كنتم بتحبونى*
*6- ده كان فى يوم صغير*
*7- علمنى ازاى اسبحك*
*8- فى ناس بتحب الضلمة*
*9- لو اتشنكلت فى طوبة*
*10- عايز زيت فى اللمبة*
*11- لما يسوع بيكون موجود*
*12- مش باعرف اكتب اسمى*
*13- انا ليا اصحاب*
*14- مين اللى وانا زعلان بيفرحنى*
*15- يا سامع الصلاة*
*16- اللى بتمناه*
*17- قلبى فرحان*
*18- ده يسوع حلو اوى*
*19- عايز ارنم*
*20- حبيتنا*


*تحميل الشريط *
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3136887/d...__sharing.html*




*يتبع*
*,*
*,*


----------



## ارتواء (6 يناير 2010)

..
الشريط التاسع ( كان اصغر راعى داود ) 
2- فرح وسلام على طول
3- دى حبة الخردل
4- الرجل العاقل
5- النور اللى فى قلبى
6- انا بس عايز اقولك
7- باسبحك يا ربى يسوع
8- خبأت كلامك
9- ربى انت حياتى
10- علمنى اكون مسيحى حقيقى
11- كان مرة فى ولد صغير
12- كوكو كيك
13- من افواه الاطفال
14- هايكون اسهل
15- يا بنى لا تنسى شريعتى
16- يا يسوع انا ماشى وراك

تحميل الشريط 
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/3142348/d.../_sharing.html*

*..*
*رامبو فى المدرسة :

1- يونان (انا الحوت)
2- ماتفوت يا زمان
3- شكرا يا رب على الارقام
4- يا مسافر رايح على فين
5- انت قربت تجينا
6- الخد التانى
7- عندى قوة
8- تليفون السما
9- اسمعونى يا اصحابى
10- انا شفت بستان
11- كل ديونى وفاها يسوع
12- فرحى بيزيد
13- عايز ارنم
14- شايف نور الشمس
15- يا رب اشكرك
16- ياللا بينا نعرف ربنا
17- ربى يسوع علمنى
18- انا بكرة هاطي

تحميل الشريط 
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3162495/6...__sharing.html*


*..*
*يسوع فى بيتنا :
1- انا لما بازعل
2- انا مستعد
3- انت عارف مكانى
4- تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا
5- ده يسوع المسيح
6- ربى انا عايز ارنم ليك
7- ربى نور بنورك فيا
8- زى الابن الضال
9- شكرا يا رب انك فرحتنى
10- عارف اللى يبص فى مرآه
11- عايشين منورين
12- فاتت سنة
13- لتكن اقوال فمى
14- لما قلبى يبقى ملكك
15- ممكن نختلف
16- مين اللى حبك اكتر من كل الناس
17- يا ربى انت عارف
18- يا ماما وبابا
19- يا ريت كان ليا جناح

تحميل الشريط 
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3154712/5...__sharing.html*


*..*
*الشريط الحادى عشر ( شريط (كرنفال) - كنيسة مارمينا شبرا ) 

1- اجمل صورة – مارمينا
2- اراضينا بتشهد ليك – مارمرقس
3- اوعى تبصل حاجة غيرك
4- سكة طويلة
5- عاوز ارسم صورة – مارجرجس
6- فى كل يوم حسيت
7- كان فى مرة ولد صغير
8- لو تسألنى-عيد الميلاد
9- كانت الدنيا فى عز الليل – عيد القيامة
10- هى وصية بسيطة – المحبة
11- مهما غلطت

تحميل الشريط 
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/2106453/8...0/sharing.html*


*..*
*فريق ترينتى

شريط "قصاقيص"
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428076/a.../_sharing.html*


*..*
*شريط "يوم العيد"
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428076/a.../_sharing.html*


*..*
*شريط "حكايات سمسم"

سمسم
ربي يسوع علمني
ايد على ايد
اشكر بابا يسوع
اوعى تخاف
بالحب اداني
زي العصافير
مرمر
ربي فداني
موسيقى

تحميل الشريط 
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3596162/e.../_sharing.html*


*..*
*شريط "داود شريط مزاميرو 1
مزاميرو 1
أ ب ت.
ابارك الرب
احلى اسم اسمك
اسبح الرب
ان اعترفنا بخطايانا
انا فرحان
انا م
اهتفوا وصفقوا
باحب يسوع
ربى يسوع
زى الوردة
عندى حكاية
كتابنا المقدس
هاتكلم عن صفات
يلا بينا نسبح
والاسد المغرور"
مقدمة
عقارب الساعة
داود والاسد المغرور
شفت وف منامي
زقزق
ملك ايديك
لالالا تحاسبني
my God
**http://www.4shared.com/dir/3600278/b...__sharing.html*







*سلام السيح ونعمته معكم جميعا احبتي*
*الرب يبارككم 
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*


شكرا جدا


مجهــــود جميل جدا



الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2010)

*الاخت ارتواء
مشاركتك معنا تسعدنا
ولكن سيتم اغلاق الموضوع 
لأنه مكرر
والروابط المستخدمة بالموضوع 
منسوخة من الموضوع الاصلى الموجود بمنتدانا

الموضوع الاصلى


مكتبة ترانيم الاطفال ​*


----------

